# What is your favorite area of Kenpo......



## Goldendragon7

Which area do you enjoy the most?


----------



## Kenpomachine

I voted for self defense techs because I find them the most useful and I enjoy them a lot, even though I find them harder to acomplish proficiency at than forms.

They comprise basics and concepts and principles, and have no restraints in what you can do besides body mechanics. And they make you be aware of your environment, opponent included.

But still, I almost voted forms, which is what I do when there's no other one around to beat


----------



## Ceicei

I like the self defense techniques.  It is satisfying to see immediately how they can truly work when executed properly.  I find them highly useful.

However, the other stuff (forms/sets/basics) are definitely important and are a necessary part of my training in helping to coordinate moves.

- Ceicei


----------



## Hrrikane

Without the basics there would be no self defense techniques/forms/sets.  You are only as good as your basics.


----------



## kenpofanatic

Oops, started a new thread.

Love doing forms, I feel peaceful after a couple of forms before going to class.


----------



## Shiatsu

Self defense, I don't care for forms at all.  Yes I know they are needed, and they give a good base, I just don't like them.


----------



## kenpo12

I said basics because as fun is all of the other stuff may be, basics are what's going to save my butt.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by kenpo12 _
> *I said basics because as fun is all of the other stuff may be, basics are what's going to save my butt. *



I think the poll asked which part of kenpo do you *enjoy* the most.  Just curious if you feel the basics is what you enjoyed the most.  I realize everyone's viewpoint will be different as to what they like.

- Ceicei


----------



## Rainman

sets, forms, freestyle, basics, techniques (offensive and defensive) and conditioning= samething- and they are all my favorites.

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

I voted for forms but the poll didn't include banging on bodies which is my favorite.


----------



## satans.barber

I voted for 'social', overall it's the most important thing to me now that I think about it - pretty much all the friends I have are at the kenpo club now most of my school friends have moved away or lost contact. 

If i had a second choice it'd be techniques though 

Ian.


----------



## Rainman

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I voted for 'social', overall it's the most important thing to me now that I think about it - pretty much all the friends I have are at the kenpo club now most of my school friends have moved away or lost contact.
> 
> If i had a second choice it'd be techniques though
> 
> Ian. *




Social?   You mean in a kind of bludgening way right?  Or are you refering to the handshake at the end of class?     Is there something else you are supposed to do with these people?


----------



## Brother John

I'd not be without any speck of it! But if we are talking of sheer pleasure...
Self-Defense techs can't be beat, in my eyes.

Your Brother
John


----------



## satans.barber

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> *Social?   You mean in a kind of bludgening way right?  Or are you refering to the handshake at the end of class?     Is there something else you are supposed to do with these people? *



Noooo, i don't bludgeon them much 

I live on my own, I've got no job, no girlfriend, no pets and I hardly ever see most of my family so I mean it - I really look forward to getting up to training and actually taking to people!

Ian.


----------



## molson

I have always been a fan of freestyle sparring and banging techniques, but as I turn 41 my body does not agree. Time to work on some forms. 

Jeff


----------



## gman

Learning the techs is the best. But I have been working on the basics more as of late.


----------



## Bill Smith

My favorite parts os Kenpo is filling in the dead space, re-arranging the technique and finding the reverse in the motions to counter the technique.

Bill Smith


----------



## Gotkenpo?

I really enjoy sparring, and the basics.

- Jeff


----------



## TheRustyOne

Forms and techs...but forms most of all, so I voted for that.

Freestyle falls into third, and sparring is down there somewhere.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Forms and techs...but forms most of all, so I voted for that.
> 
> Freestyle falls into third, and sparring is down there somewhere. *



psst.. Freestyle = Sparring *pokes*


----------



## KenpoTess

I like it all.. because all of the above make up the whole


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *psst.. Freestyle = Sparring *pokes* *



*prod*

...nuts...


----------



## RCastillo

The self defense, because this is where you learn so much about human anatomy!:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> The self defense, because this is where you learn so much about human anatomy!:asian:
> *



Sheesh....... Try a Human Anatomy Course at your friendly neighborhood university.

:soapbox:


----------



## Seig

I just like to beat on people.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I just like to beat on people. *



Now that's a surprise.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I just like to beat on people. *




that he does....


and self defence is a great way to find out about human relations and how the body works


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *that he does....
> 
> 
> and self defence is a great way to find out about human relations and how the body works  *



Question; What kind of "Human Realtions" can there be if the other is beaten to a pulp?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Question; What kind of "Human Realtions" can there be if the other is beaten to a pulp? *



exactly!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Question; What kind of "Human Realtions" can there be if the other is beaten to a pulp? *



I don't know?

But

Do you lose as graciously as you win?


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Question; What kind of "Human Realtions" can there be if the other is beaten to a pulp? *



The realization that PuLP is no fun.... don't become it!

Being Pulp is not near as much fun as being the Pulpeee.

Get it pulp head!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't know?
> 
> But
> 
> Do you lose as graciously as you win?     *



No, I'm a sore loser.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> No, I'm a sore loser.
> *



We'll have plenty of Prep H to sooth the pain.

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *We'll have plenty of Prep H to sooth the pain.
> 
> :rofl: *



That was very mean, BTW, that stuff don't work.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> That was very mean, BTW, that stuff don't work.
> *


:rofl: Hee hee just funnin'

Sure it works..... maybe you need the new applicator.......


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, I'm a sore loser. *



It helps build character.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Sure it works..... maybe you need the new applicator....... *



Is this a new technique?

Named:

Flaming Rod
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> Is this a new technique? Named: Flaming Rod
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *



New to East Texas..... that boy don't get out much!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *New to East Texas..... that boy don't get out much!   *



Can't wait for his comeback to that one.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Can't wait for his comeback to that one.:rofl: *



That's why I stay in South Texas. I ain't into "Delieverance."


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It helps build character. *



I lost it somewheres.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Is this a new technique?
> 
> Named:
> 
> Flaming Rod
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Cool, I gotta write that one down.


----------



## TheRustyOne

As for expanding human relations, there's plenty when your pulling a guy's nads over his head during a technique!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> As for expanding human relations, there's plenty when your pulling a guy's nads over his head during a technique!
> *



I just CAN'T believe she said that.OMGAWD:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I just CAN'T believe she said that.OMGAWD:rofl: *



This child needs a "Tune Up!"


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *This child needs a "Tune Up!" *



I shall utilize some of my favorite Tecs on the child tonight... 

*heard to be singing*  Kids in White gi's tied up with yellow belts.. these are a few of my favorite things.........*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *This child needs a "Tune Up!" *


My most favoritist part of Kenpo is teaching my students.  That also means I take care of my yellow belts when nasty old 4th degrees come after my children.


----------



## Michael Billings

Please, keep the conversation on topic..

-Michael Billings
-MT Moderator-

Note: The past couple of posts returned us to the topic.  << THANKS >>
-MB


----------



## Michael Billings

The picture of the "Applicator" was deleted due to a concensus by the Mod/Admin team that the picture had one of our filtered words on the bottom of it.

Further, it was recommended that the past page of comment be moved to the locker room.  This was what specifically delineated the EPAK forum from the other two Kenpo fora, the strict moderation regarding topic.  Yes it is fun and funny, but just not for here.  Once again this was the Team's recommendation.

-Michael Billings-
-MT Moderator


----------



## Bill Lear

I guess I have been gone for a while.

Queen of Pain???  

Children tied up???  

Flaming Rods???  

Nads pulled up over heads???  

Tuning up kids??? 

*WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?*


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *I guess I have been gone for a while.
> 
> Queen of Pain???
> 
> Children tied up???
> 
> Flaming Rods???
> 
> Nads pulled up over heads???
> 
> Tuning up kids???
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS? *



We've decided to re- invent the Kenpo -wheel!:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *We've decided to re- invent the Kenpo -wheel!:asian:
> *



Hee hee....... I think he felt left out!

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Hee hee....... I think he felt left out!
> 
> :rofl: *



Yep, that's what happens when you miss staff meetings!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, that's what happens when you miss staff meetings! *


Yep, by the way, the lunch bill should be mailed to you shortly.
Now, let's get back on topic.


----------



## Michael Billings

Moderator Note

Please, keep the conversation on topic.

-Michael Billings
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Rick Wade

What I have found is that after studying EPAK and then moving on to other styles of Kenpo (Kajukenbo & Okinawan) is that they DO NOT have set self-defense techniques.  They work the crap out of katas and then analyze the buki (that maybe misspelled).  Buki is the interpretation of the move.  They also do one point sparring.  This is where I would throw a punch and you would do a technique.  However, these are not set techniques and I see a serious lack of ability to defend ones self in a real situation (not sparring). 

:fart:


----------



## Nick Ellerton

There is no way i could place a vote on one of those particular componants of Kenpo because as a complete packge the Kenpo world is a world of its own. A brotherhood goes with the uniform as does tradition with the crest and the belt that you wear and the social, historical and traditional aspects, sets, forms, self defence techniques, conditioning etc make it to me the most appealing art on offer but thats just me.


----------



## Chronuss

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> As for expanding human relations, there's plenty when your pulling a guy's nads over his head during a technique!



...and which technique would that happen to be, oh Rusty One... :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss

I voted self-defense techniques...I really enjoy learning the physiological effects on the body when learning the sequence of the moves and how the body is going to react in _X_ way when hit _Y_ place as the progression continues.  also, the correlation of geometric principles on body motion and strikes is pretty nifty, too.    

but now that I've thought about it...the social portion of training is important...I'd have to agree...all the people I hang out with now are the ones that go to the studio...and kinda having lost track with everyone from highschool certainly has something to do with it.


----------



## Mr. Grimm

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Which area do you enjoy the most?


Basics and techniques are my faves!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Mr. Grimm said:
			
		

> Basics and techniques are my faves!!!



What about forms, sparring, sayings, principles... etc?

 :asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford

DEFINATLY techniques! I have children doing teakwondo these days and I love to attend their tournaments and outclass any "demonstration" by TKD folks by demonstrating BASIC kenpo self defense techniques!


----------



## Chronuss

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> What about sparring



...I like sparring.      hehe.


----------



## KenpoTess

Sparring is a goodly part of it..Specially now that the weather is warmer.. *Shrugs* oh yeah.. and the tecs.. Forms are Ok.. the Memorization of mental stuff.... *twitches*


----------



## Goldendragon7

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I like sparring.      hehe.



Who doesn't!  
:asian:


----------



## Chronuss

you'd be surprised as to how many people we have that are self-conscious or completely terrified.  we get some people that just want to stand there and some that wanna try and take our heads off, and each have to be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I like sparring and SDT most, but not with beginners. Although most educating in their ability to slip through otherwise distinguished guards and break my nose with limited control, I'm ugly enough with out the help. Ill leave it to the senior students to enculturate them to predictable paths of movement in sparring, then roll with them.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Although I voted for Self-Defense techniques (which was my primary reason for taking Kenpo in the first place), I enjoy the other aspects as well & realize that all of the things listed are important to becoming a well-rounded Kenpo student.  

My personal preferences of the aspects I enjoy at this stage (from most enjoyable to least) are:

1) *Self Defense techniques* - Yes, you wouldn't have them without Basics, but they become so much more fun & tell us so much more after we've learned our Basics, IMHO. ("many answers lie in a single move, but many moves do not necessarily give a single answer")

2) *Social* - I've met so many great people through Kenpo and made so many friends that I love my "Kenpo family" and am grateful for all that you have taught me & continue to teach me. :asian:

3) *History & Traditions* - We have such a rich texture of Kenpo history _(as well as controversies, but doesn't all history have some controversy in it?)_.  I am proud of my dual lineages, and although too much of anything isn't good for you, I think that some of our traditions are good for developing character traits for students of the Art (humility, respect, an open mind, etc).  The philosophy of Kenpo appeals to me.

4) *Forms* - A good way to practice Basics and a good workout in themselves, they can be useful in many ways, including environmental awareness.  I like to practice them in different ways, especially with my eyes closed.

5) *Sets* - A good way to practice a specific basic (since they are the "appendices" of the Art) & the same reasons listed above for Forms. 

6) *Basics* - The foundation of the Art; even though they may be ingrained, it's always a good idea to review them.  Like someone else posted earlier, they are what will "save your butt."

7) *Freestyle* - For personal reasons (I was in an abusive relationship in college), it was very difficult for me to get used to someone punching & kicking at me - even while wearing sparring gear.  Now, a few years later, I look upon it as a training exercise & am trying to improve my sparring ability.  With help from my instructor & fellow students, hopefully it will get better.

8) *Conditioning* - To me it's the most difficult aspect to enjoy, but it's important nonetheless (plus having Asthma doesn't help).  I used to have a negative attitude about exercising for many years, but I've come to accept it as part of my Kenpo training & just "part of class."  I know it's good for my body, & vital to developing endurance, so I "just do it"! 

Ok, that's my two-cents.  Everybody have a Kenpo Day! 

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## shane23ss

I couldn't vote for two, so I voted for self defense techniques. I love it all but if I could have voted for two, my other choice would have been history and traditions.:asian:


----------



## TChase

My favorite area in Kenpo is hitting and getting hit.


----------



## Kenpohermit

I picked conditioning because all the self-defense techniques, sparring techniques, sets, forms, basics etc. all are part of conditioning me to be effective...



                                        From: Sami


----------



## parkerkarate

I love teaching self-defense techniques.  Although some are just a little too bland for my taste.


----------



## kenpoworks

Politics, yeh that has to be the best area of kenpo.


----------



## parkerkarate

"Politics, yeh that has to be the best area of kenpo."
Kenpoworks

That is a great joke, but it is very true.


----------



## kenpoworks

Yes, my tongue was firmly in my cheek.
Keep an eye on the negative of this thread "What is your least favorite area of Kenpo" to see what it turns up
Richy.


----------



## asangria

I personally enjoy doing the forms. The movements really improved my stance and strength.


----------



## searcher

Froms and sparring are very good.   But the fluidity that comes from the hammering in of self-defense techniques and basic, thats where its at.   Nothing like being able to flow from one technique to the next in a continuous motion.


----------



## Touch Of Death

That can be very addictive and fun but be sure to turn it up with your partner and play with what ifs.


----------



## Goldendragon7

No surprise to see that the Techniques and Forms are the most popular.  It is interesting however, that the BASICS which make up all the movements are not so well liked.  

 Is that due to the way the art is taught to the students by the instructors or for some other reason?  ..... hmmmmmm

 :idunno:


----------



## Michael Billings

Nobody said it was _not the most important area_, just not their favorite.


 -Michael


----------



## Jagdish

...Watching kenpo movies...


----------



## evenflow1121

The techniques by far and especially how they are structured into the system, IE--24 per belt, you can tell Mr. Parker put in a lot of thought into this.  It is all very organized, and filtered, I like that.

Most difficult thing for me is to read on the history, where it originates from, once you get to Mitose it all goes gray.


----------



## hongkongfooey

When I was in my twenties, I really liked the techniques. I was out of Kenpo for a while (12 years) and then came back. Now, while I still enjoy the techniques ( the more contact the better), I have a greater respect for the forms. I guess being in my thirties and getting older changes your prespective a bit. It's funny, when I was younger I didn't like  lots of contact. Now I do. Strange huh?


----------



## kenpoworks

Jagdish said:
			
		

> ...Watching kenpo movies...


 
Hey Jagdish this could also slot into *What is your least favorite area of Kenpo......* IMHO...:idunno:


----------



## Ray

My favorite area of Kenpo used to be Salt Lake, now it's becoming the mid-west.


----------



## John Brewer

I put techniques. I like to put the basics in motion and see how they work.

John


----------



## Rich_Hale

I voted for basics, because forms, techniques, and fighting is really nothing than a series of basics put together in such a way to accomplish your immediate desire.

Without the ability to perform basic movements well, all is lost and Kenpo becomes that which it is often accused of being - a slap art.


----------



## Jagdish

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Hey Jagdish this could also slot into *What is your least favorite area of Kenpo......* IMHO...:idunno:


 
OMG! You're right.:uhyeah:


----------



## monkey

When Grandmaster Parker told his storys-it always led up to(How to defend)I remember the art of fight with out fight.He told the story of the challange will Abe Lincon & to end a fight with logic was (to me) the best way for using a techniquice.


----------



## PandN

I voted for Self Defense Techniques because they open you up to all type of new fighting maneuvers that many other forms of martial arts do not employ.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

Basics....Basics leads to everything else


----------



## OneKickWonder

Forms seem to calm me before I start the class. They tune your mind into what you about to do. They also are a good warm up to get the blood flowing.


----------



## Hand Sword

My favorite areas was always watching the instructors move, and just letting loose, executing the material.


----------



## kenpotroop

I love the self defense techs but I all so love the free style sparring.


----------



## IWishToLearn

You know I gots to go with basics. Without the basics ya ain't got crap.


----------



## nlkenpo

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Basics....Basics leads to everything else


 
Of course basics lead to everything else, but that doesn't mean they got to be favorite.

Breathing is essential to live, but that doesn't make breathing my favorite activity in life!!

In Kenpo it's techniques and self defense improvisation.

In life...... let's not talk about that on this forum :whip1: 

Marcel


----------



## Seabrook

At this point in my journey, I would have to say that sparring and self-defense techniques are my two favorite aspects of my training. That stated, I also love the sets and forms, but I just really like tha "hands-on" training. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com
www.jamieseabrook.blogspot.com


----------



## KenpoGunz

Self-Defense Techs and Sparring. I like talking about the concepts too. It's nice to understand how everything works together.


----------



## Raining Lance

Well what i like, which was not posted, is weapons forms and techniques.  i find this most enjoyable.  from the ones that were listed i like normal forms and self defense techniques.


----------



## Sigung LaBounty

Taking a certain person who I promoted to 6th degree, out to the woodshed, bringing in a 2x4 that's been soaking in motoroil for a month, and LAYING THE WOOD TO HIM FOR NOT CHECKING ON HIS BELOVED SIGUNG!
Michael Billings do not touch this post. I still have the punishment gi and it's still pink!!!
Now that's fun!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Sigung LaBounty said:


> Taking a certain person who I promoted to 6th degree, out to the woodshed, bringing in a 2x4 that's been soaking in motoroil for a month, and LAYING THE WOOD TO HIM FOR NOT CHECKING ON HIS BELOVED SIGUNG!
> Michael Billings do not touch this post. I still have the punishment gi and it's still pink!!!
> Now that's fun!!!




Gulp!


----------



## Doc

nlkenpo said:


> Of course basics lead to everything else, but that doesn't mean they got to be favorite.
> 
> Breathing is essential to live, but that doesn't make breathing my favorite activity in life!!


Try leaving it out. Kinda like basics huh? Make the essentials your favorite, and let everything else be the gravy.


----------



## Doc

Goldendragon7 said:


> Gulp!



I'd pay good money to see that.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Doc said:


> I'd pay good money to see that.



Hey......... the doghouse was just a joke....... how its for real!


:whip:


----------

